

Google Nexus 4 Actually Has an LTE Chip - crenk
http://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/Nexus+4+Teardown/11781/3

======
iloveponies
Plausible reasons have already been suggested somewhere else[1], in summary
chipset makers are creating dual purpose chips with dies that support LTE, but
have fuses burnt and a cheaper price tag to restrict their usage. Even if you
could reverse the fuses, there is still a lack of hardware and calibration for
it to be possible in the nexus 4.

[1]
[http://www.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/13cods/nexus_4_t...](http://www.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/13cods/nexus_4_teardown_reveals_lte_chip/c72u8xm)

~~~
wmf
Also, much of the Nexus 4's design is reused from the Optimus G which has LTE.

------
av500
it has an LTE baseband chip but no amplifiers for the LTE frequency bands, no
matching antenna and no LTE royalties paid.

------
jonny_eh
and the 486SX had a math co-processor.

------
Zenst
Not like the couldn't release a model with twice the storage at the same price
along with another model with LTE working. Maybe later, maybe not.

~~~
mcbridematt
Perhaps they will sell a slightly more expensive model in a market where LTE
support doesn't require the cooperation of the mobile operators, which is well
... most places outside Northern America.

------
aes256
From what I hear the battery life of the Nexus 4 leaves a lot to be desired,
and LTE would only make that worse

~~~
nodata
Can anyone else comment on this? As mkuhn points out, reviews are very mixed.

Battery life would be the deal breaker for me.

~~~
jrockway
I'm sure the reviews depend on cell signal strength at the reviewer's
location. If you work inside a farady cage, the phone will melt itself trying
to contact the tower. If you live on top of a cell tower, the thing will stay
in standby for decades before the battery dies. Since most people are
somewhere in between those two states, battery life gets mixed reviews.

~~~
nodata
But battery life never gets mixed reviews - apart from for this phone. What's
the reason?

------
gdi2290
well at least now you can say your phone has LTE...

I hate verizon but I can't leave. I have a $10 unlimited data that can't be
beat anywhere else :/ I love the Nexus 4 design too bad I'm getting my Droid
DNA in a couple of days

------
mtgx
Don't get your hopes up. I doubt it will be getting LTE functionality in the
future. They would've said so otherwise.

